# Telefono Inalambrico



## Fierros (Jun 11, 2006)

buen.. no ce.. quiero que me tiren ideas de que poder hacer con un telefono inalambrico... tengo 3.. pero 1 esta alpedo.. y quiero hacerlo andar con algo en especial... por eso pido que me tiren ideas.. si son tan amables..
muchas gracias..
pd: gracias a todos los pibes/as que estan atentos con todo...
salu2


----------



## Mushito (Jun 19, 2006)

Utilizalo como intercomunicados inalambrico. ¿como?
Conectas en serie con una fuente de 15VDC ambos inalambricos (las tomas que ivan a la linea). Con los dos handsets puedes comunicarte una buena distancia en campo abierto.


----------



## Fierros (Jun 19, 2006)

uh muchas gracias por la data.... me gustaria mas ideas.. esa estubo buenisima pero voy a ver si la hago... me re serviria esa... quisiera mas ideas.. y como poder hacerlas.-.
muchisimas gracias..
salu2


----------



## electrodan (Ago 16, 2008)

Si todavía tenés el teléfono proba si podes usarlo para transmitir video...
No creo que pueda transmitir señales de 3 MHz pero probar no cuesta nada.


----------

